# Any appy/roans horses?



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

The was my POA gelding that I showed for about 8years.  Sorry about all of the pics...I had so many that I love of him and I


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

This was my POA, Dakota. He is down in Florida somewhere, supposedly retired from racing.


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

This is my 5 year old appy. 2 Bits


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

haha i have a colorless Appy. his mom was a Chesnut Varnish Roan. and sire is a Black QH

here he is as a Baby
















as a gangly weanling








as a yearling
















and as a still gangly 2 year old


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

here are my two apps! 










i have more pictures but my computer has decided to hate me.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is my appaloosa Fable 

She is 12 yrs old, 15.3-16hh

Does everything! She can jump and do alittle dressage but her main job is my trail mount, she is like riding a bulldozer through the trails!

<3


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Phoenix


















Chandy


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ND phoenix is a beauty!! i love the way her legs are darker then her body, she looks alot like sparta's dam.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Lilkitty. Big change from when I first got her in 2001 -


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

haha thats a huge difference in not only color! but she looks so much better now, especially her neck. it almost doesn't look like the same horse,except the same hind left leg white


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

He isn't but high its the ground!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

awesome filly i had








brood mare i worked with








my fantastic little girl, Pickles, just starting to roan out








bubbles, my meat pen rescue


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

These are pics of a strawberry roan fewsopt appy mare I used to have. Out of all the horses I've had, she was the one I loved the most. She was my soulmate. I'd still have her today, but she died of abdominal cancer (we didn't know she had it) on October 29, 2006... 10 months after we got her. Even though my time with her was fairly short, it was, and still is, the best time of my life. She's the best thing thats ever happened to me 
And her name was Nellie <3[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thyme..my app looks kind of like yours but she doesn't carry a blanket...
she is a 5 year old varnish. when I first got her she was pretty much red with a little varnish and she just keeps getting more and more white.
this was her a year ago.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> haha thats a huge difference in not only color! but she looks so much better now, especially her neck. it almost doesn't look like the same horse,except the same hind left leg white


Meant to respond to this and apparently forgot! :shock:

I would hope her neck looks better lol. She was 3 in the first pic and 14 in the second.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

For once I actually have one to add here! A nice change from all bays and chestnuts if you ask me xD

This is JW (or John Wayne...this is why you dont let cowboys name the horses) our new lesson horse-to be. He was abandoned in a field for two years before we stumbled across him, and the FO let him go for $200, which seemed reasonable until I hopped on him! Now I think he was just a flat out _steal!_ Lovely trot and canter, performs rollbacks and bends beautifully. And the best part is that the little cutie is only 13.2 hh! I actually don't feel like a mouse on him  No idea how old he is, vet estimates about 14. I really don't even know what breed or color he is either. He looks varnish roan to me but I have no experience with these colors, and I'm assuming he's either an appy, POA, or Quarter Pony. No mottled skin around the eyes though so I don't know. He does have a rat tail and slightly striped hooves though! XD


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bluespark..it is hard to believe something so beautiful as bubbles would be in a meat pen...I dont think any horse should be but I just love that loud blanket she has and her color..beautiful..hows her disposition?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

my mare has varnished out quite a bit in her years:










and my coming 2yr old is certainly going do to so as well. *sigh*


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nokota sorry to hear about your loss even years ago. I know what its like to have a horse touch your life. I had a mare a few years back who we only had for 8 months. Shortly after getting her we found out she was pregnant and then when her foal was only a little over a month she was struck by lightning. I had NEVER had a horse die that way and it was just devastating to me. Her and I had bonded and became so close just in the few months we had her. I bottle fed the colt and still have him. Vowed never to get rid of him. Reg. name Dream Cather Kid call him Dreamer. excuse the winter coat shedding.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> Bluespark..it is hard to believe something so beautiful as bubbles would be in a meat pen...I dont think any horse should be but I just love that loud blanket she has and her color..beautiful..hows her disposition?


Bubbles is a gelding, 15.2hh, fully registered(nice foundation breeding), sound with great conformation . can be a bit stuborn but generaly a pretty quiet, bombproof kind of guy. 6 years old, had the groundwork done but not broke when i got him. I watched him go to the meat buyer and couldnt beleive it. before i left i went to the meat buyer and asked if i could buy him. he said yes, and Bubbles came home. he went to the mountains after 30 days and was the best behaved horse there.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

oh..pardon me bubbles...gelding...lol dont want to hurt his feelings calling him a female...lol....hes very handsome.....its sad what people think is trash or tossed to the sale barns and meat pens. I have 2 non ride able horses due to injury on one and the other just never was broke (considering it now) but they are not leaving this place.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

ladylaurean15 I am soo sorry to hear that. And same here sorta about the foa sort ofl... I was told that when we first got Nellie that she had just previousely had a foal on her cuz her teets were large. And so ever since then I've been watching to see if I can find any Appy babies born in either 2005 or 2006 that resemble her a bit. I wonder if the foal is anything like her. The only problem is my mare was registered, but a previous owner kept her papers, so I don't know her registered name or anything about her lineage... Which makes it really hard to find the baby. But maybe one day I will, Anything is possible. And to prove that, I had a pinto pony when I was 7 that I named Patchy... We sold her when I was 8. Nine years later I was goin through horse ads in a couple magazines and found her twice. They had kept the name i gave her too.


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's my Appy...well half Appy, half Paint but she looks more like an Appy.

Chanti.
August 2011









October 2010


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a solid bay roan paint(APHA registered) gelding.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is my chestnut few spot varnish Appaloosa mare. Registered name is Maggie Bright, she comes from the Might Bright line of horses:



















Her spots, and she also gets dark shading on her chest and neck from the dark skin under the white hair, its super cool looking, but hard to catch on camera:


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

This was my Appy I called Autumn Storm. He was more of a roan but the blanket on his hip had the color of autumn leaves blowing in the wind. This pic was taken in 1982. Ignore the rotten jumping position...I was a self taught jumper


----------



## JumpAnOxer (Feb 10, 2011)

*Blue Roan*

My blue roan pony, Pippin.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Canelo, 11 year old Perch X gelding.

His first time on a lunge:









Not liking the taste of his new vitamins _one bit_









In the process of becoming a packhorse


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow- what beautiful appies/roans ya all have!


----------

